# ergo saddle?



## zonatic (Aug 30, 2005)

i have read some threads re some good saddles but haven't seen anything re an ergo saddle like the spiderflex or the (http://www.spiderflex.com/) or the spongy wonder (http://www.spongywonder.com/)...any thoughts or experience to pass on? i'm not an extreme downhiller so i don't spend a lot of time hanging out over the wheel.....thx!


----------



## Hayduke1972 (Nov 12, 2004)

*No nose, no balance*



zonatic said:


> i have read some threads re some good saddles but haven't seen anything re an ergo saddle like the spiderflex or the (http://www.spiderflex.com/) or the spongy wonder (http://www.spongywonder.com/)...any thoughts or experience to pass on? i'm not an extreme downhiller so i don't spend a lot of time hanging out over the wheel.....thx!


I actually had the chance to "demo" a seat like those many years ago when I was just a young bike shop employee. You don't realize how much you rely on the nose of a saddle for balance until you try riding a saddle without one. Seriously, I thought I was going to fall off the bike the entire time (a 20 mile road ride). There is no way I would ever try and ride a saddle like that off road. I've sold a lot of saddles over the years, explain to me what the problem is (ie, numbness, sore bum, etc.) and I can maybe help you with some suggestions.


----------



## zonatic (Aug 30, 2005)

Hayduke1972 said:


> I actually had the chance to "demo" a seat like those many years ago when I was just a young bike shop employee. You don't realize how much you rely on the nose of a saddle for balance until you try riding a saddle without one. Seriously, I thought I was going to fall off the bike the entire time (a 20 mile road ride). There is no way I would ever try and ride a saddle like that off road. I've sold a lot of saddles over the years, explain to me what the problem is (ie, numbness, sore bum, etc.) and I can maybe help you with some suggestions.


Some numbness during the ride and then I'm sore between rides - that's my real concern. Sit on a Bontrager Sport right now. I think part of the problem may be it's a tad narrow...appreciate the insights.


----------



## zonatic (Aug 30, 2005)

Hayduke1972 said:


> I actually had the chance to "demo" a seat like those many years ago when I was just a young bike shop employee. You don't realize how much you rely on the nose of a saddle for balance until you try riding a saddle without one. Seriously, I thought I was going to fall off the bike the entire time (a 20 mile road ride). There is no way I would ever try and ride a saddle like that off road. I've sold a lot of saddles over the years, explain to me what the problem is (ie, numbness, sore bum, etc.) and I can maybe help you with some suggestions.


Some numbness during the ride and then I'm sore between rides - that's my real concern. Sit on a Bontrager Sport right now. I think part of the problem may be it's a tad narrow...appreciate the insights.


----------



## Hayduke1972 (Nov 12, 2004)

*shape more important than padding*



zonatic said:


> Some numbness during the ride and then I'm sore between rides - that's my real concern. Sit on a Bontrager Sport right now. I think part of the problem may be it's a tad narrow...appreciate the insights.


The shape of a saddle is the most important thing, not padding. You should own a good pair of padded shorts as these will be a big help. Stay away from really squishy gel saddles unless your rides are less than 10 miles. The gel gets warm and starts to flow, building up under you and causing more numbness. Also, look for a saddle with some kind of hole or channel to aleviate pressure. Terry, Specialized, and WTB all make men's saddles that have these features (others do as well, but these three are the most popular). Many bike shops will allow test rides on saddles, as longs as they come back in new condition, check with your local shops for this. Also, Specialized actually has a seat check device to see how wide your sit bones are and then they sell their saddles in three different widths. Once you find a saddle shape you like, don't be afraid to spend a good amount of money. A good saddle (and good shorts) are worth every penny when your miles from home (or your car). Also, make sure your saddle is level to the ground when mounted, tilting it forward will actually increase pressure because you have to push against the saddle to keep from sliding off. Hope this helps.

Good luck and let me know how it goes


----------



## lolmaus (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi!

I've bought a *Spiderflex* and here's my review.

First of all, i bought it of curiousosity. I read positive and negative opinions about it. Positive ones were from people suffering from pains/illnesses that would not let them ride a conventional saddles. Negative opinions were from bikers who did not actually try it!

It is clear that opinions of both camps can't be considered unbiased. So i decided to try it myself.










Here's what it turned out to be:

*PROS*

* *It really saves you from pains in the ass when you ride long.* If you ride it for a long time, you might feel pain, but it is a lot smaller than from a usual seat. It would be like when sitting for a long time on a wooden bench. It is way less painful than 
* *It amortizes bumbs.* When you ride it, rough asphalt is smoother. The amortization only covers small bumps. Inside the cartridge there is just a simple spring without any absorber.
* *It lets you hop to the ground easily* - thanks to lack of nose.

*CONS*

* *It doesn't let you control your bike with your thighs.* It is a great disadvantage! If you ride between cars, you can only control the bike alignment with your hands which is way more difficult. Releasing one hand (to gesticulate or wipe sniffles) might be dangerous, releasing both hands is almost impossible.

**It might be dangerous when taking a bumpy slope.* When riding over bumps, the saddle kicks your ass to the front. A strong bump during a descent may push you off the seat. And as there's nothing between your thighs you will most likely lose control of your bike. 

* *It requires a set back seat post bought separately.* When looking at Spiderflex, you might think: why there are so long brackets? In fact, they aren't long enough! That's because Spiderflex should be under your buttocks, not under your perineum like a conventional seat. Spiderflex manufacturer admits that on their website and suggests that you buy a set back seatpost.

* *It costs a fortune *. I paid $150 for the seat and overseas delivery. Here in Russia you can buy a nice road bike for this sum.

* *The spongy material wears out quickly and it's not replaceable.* Consider wrapping the spongy halves with a reinforced sticky tape.

I rode Spiderflex once on my commuter (Marin Muirwoods 29er) and immediately put a usual seat back. I will never ride Spiderflex on a sport-like bike again. But i found a great use to it on my custom stretch cruiser Joseph Stalin (i'm going to replace its seat with Spiderflex, assembled a prototype fastening already).

Here's a seat i found on ChainReationCycles that might be better than Spiderflex:

Allay Nomad 1.1


----------



## dirtkurt (Sep 18, 2008)

*adapting to a noseless*



Hayduke1972 said:


> I actually had the chance to "demo" a seat like those many years ago when I was just a young bike shop employee. You don't realize how much you rely on the nose of a saddle for balance until you try riding a saddle without one. Seriously, I thought I was going to fall off the bike the entire time (a 20 mile road ride). There is no way I would ever try and ride a saddle like that off road. I've sold a lot of saddles over the years, explain to me what the problem is (ie, numbness, sore bum, etc.) and I can maybe help you with some suggestions.


 I though I would interject here because I'm an extremely avid cyclist and I only ride on a noseless Spiderflex. Yes, you do rely on the nose of a traditional saddle for assistance in steering the back end of yer rig. But if you actually put in the time beyond a "demo" you will find that you can adapt your handling skills and learn to handle your bike quite well. The transition takes time and effort. You really can't expect to jump on a totally different saddle and have it feel the same as what you are used to.
I developed scar tissue in my urethra from a traditional bike seat. The doctors told me never to ride again, That was not an option. I love bikes and cycling to much. I got a noseless and started riding soon after I was healed from the surgery to remove the scar tissue. Yea it was really awkward at first but I stuck with it and soon learned how to relax on the pads and position myself to ride comfortably. Soon I was back to my old ways of: bicycle messengering, road racing, mtn. biking, playing bike polo and long distance touring. Over the years now I have tried just about every noseless saddle on the market (even making many of my own). Though hands down Spiderflex is the most ergonomically supportive and durable out there. Its what I live on basically. If you are experiencing problems "down there" and you just keep riding through them you can end up with a long extremely annoying surgical process like me. Or maybe you can give it a bit longer than a "demo" before you write it off?


----------



## dirtkurt (Sep 18, 2008)

lolmaus said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've bought a *Spiderflex* and here's my review.
> 
> ...


 Thats not what it turns out to be for every one! I have ridden thousands and thousands of miles on my Spiderflex. With a little time a practice you relearn all the handling skills you need. I have worked as a San Fransisco Bicycle messenger, I have won many road races, ridden the entire continental divide mtn. bike route and yes, ride with my hands off the bars all the time. I'm still on the first Spiderflex I bought years ago and never had a problem with the "spongy material". Please at least know what you are talking about before you downplay a great saddle!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Holy dig up a 5 year old thread batman...


----------

